# Netzwerkfreigabe unter WinXP



## bigfella (14. Juli 2004)

Hallo!
Habe einen Ordner auf einer Externen Festplatte meinem privaten Netzwerk freigegeben Rechtsklick auf den Ordner und Freigabe).
Nun öffne ich auf dem "Ziel-PC" die "Netzwerkumgebung" und gehe in dem freigebenen Ordner.
Dann ziehe ich einen Ordner davon herüber (Ist eine .rar Datei) und lass ihn gleich auf den "Ziel-PC" entpacken. 
Früher ging das immer, doch jetzt kommt die Meldung "Keine Archive gefunden".
Wenn ich auf dem "Home-PC" diesen gepackten Ordner öffne, funktioniert das allerdings ohne Probleme.
Liegt also an der Netzwerkfreigabe.....

Kann mir einer von Euch Profis bitte helfen?
Wie macht ihr das immer wenn ich Ordner freigeben wollt?

Danke!


----------



## Maximodo (15. Juli 2004)

lol du mit deinen Ziel und Home PCs da kommt man ja ganz durcheinander  glaube nicht dass es ein Problem der Freigabe ist. Hast du überhaupt einen Packer auf dem Ziel PC der rar entpacken kann? Was passiert wenn du die Datei komplett kopiertst und erst dann entpackst?


----------



## bigfella (15. Juli 2004)

Sorry.. Musste schnell gehen..deshalb die "dumme Erklärung" .

Also ich hab Winrar installiert.
Wenn ich nun einen Rar gepackten Ordner aus dem Netzwerk entpacken will, kommt die Meldung "Keine Archive gefunden".
Wenn ich das Rarpacket kopieren möchte, "Stellen Sie sicher das der Datenträger weder voll noch schreibgeschützt ist und die Datei nicht gerade verwendet wird."

Komisch, hab mein System so scho n halbes Jahr ohne Probleme am laufen.
Doch jetzt durch meine externe Platte geht es nicht.


----------



## Maximodo (16. Juli 2004)

Hmmmm komische Sache hab keine Idee im Moment sry 
du kannst auf die externe Festplatte zu greifen übers Netz
sie ist richtig freigegeben 
du kannst alles kopieren auser .rar Dateien?
kopieren kann man normalerweise auch wenn die Datei in Benutzung ist

blub blub blub ideenlos

wie sieht es aus wenn du die rar datei auf die interne HDD kopierst und es dann vom anderen Rechner entpacken willst?


----------



## bigfella (28. Juli 2004)

Also mittlerweile geht es!
Hab zusätzlich zum Ordner auch die externe Festplatte freigegeben..
Jetzt  es..
Danke an alle!


----------

